# Millrite Milling machine - $1400 (Rio Vista CA)



## Nogoingback (Aug 26, 2018)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/millrite-milling-machine/6668212026.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 26, 2018)

Still for sale...  Has anyone here taken a look at it?  The ad is now 15 days old...


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 26, 2018)

With a riser too


----------



## rwm (Aug 26, 2018)

And a Fiat X-19 ???
Robert


----------



## Buffalo21 (Aug 26, 2018)

TR-7??


----------



## rwm (Aug 26, 2018)

Could be?
R


----------

